# Domain für mehrere Kunden



## Feanwulf (23. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

unter Subdomains biete ich ein paar Freunden Webspace auf meinem Server an

web1.domain.de
web2.domain.de

Da ich die einzelnen Webs auch den Freunden zuordne (Kunden) erscheint die Fehlermeldung, daß die Domain bereits einem Kunden zugewiesen ist. Wie kann ich da abhilfe schaffen, dass ich eine Domain bei mehreren Kunden verwenden kann?


----------



## paepke (23. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Feanwulf:


> Hallo,
> 
> unter Subdomains biete ich ein paar Freunden Webspace auf meinem Server an
> 
> ...


das hab ich auch schon gesucht - schön , das diesen Wunsch auch andere haben... ich habe schon danach fast alle Panels abgeklappert...

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=61

mich würde dazu einfach interessieren,
wenn ich in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_web.lib.php die Überprüfung rauskommentiere ob das wirklich problemlos geht. Und ob ich den webordner dann auch einmalig verwenden kann?


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2007)

> wenn ich in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_isp_web.lib.php die Überprüfung rauskommentiere ob das wirklich problemlos geht.


Ja, es reicht die Überprüfung dort auszukommentieren. Das ist nur ein Sicherheitscheck, weitere Teile der Software sind nicht davon betroffen.


----------

